# Riley Update



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone!! I know that's its been a long time since my last update on how Riley has been doing. If you read my last update you know that Riley was scheduled to go in for allergy testing because we have been having a heck of a time with his itching. So here is what happened....

ON Tuesday: Riley went in for his testing, they put him under and gave him 82 injections of different allergens to see what he was reacting to. They also took that ugly growth off his ear and sent it in. You would not believe the list of things that he is allergic to. A bunch of different plants of course and most of all YEAST!!! So basically he is allergic to himself. Yeast was his highest allergen. And now he has to have injections every couple of days, then the time between shots will increase.

He already looks so much better. No longer has red and puffy eyes and he is back on his NICE doggie pills  

On a separate note Chuck is doing great! Please send positive waves our way! More updates in the near future!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Knowing is half the battle. Sending good thoughts and I'm sure Riley will be better in no time.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad you learned something. It's one of the things where you just sort of have to laugh at how crazy it is.

Thanks for all the updates. It's good to keep learning about them, and good for any other forum members that may currently or in the future experience similar problems. 

Again, SO GLAD you guys found out more about Riley. He would be allergic to himself!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Isn't it a relief to have some answers?! Riley will be feeling much better soon! Poor guy has been through enough, already. Thanks for the update, Kay92.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

that's great news in as far as you know what to do to make him comfortable and maybe even fix it. I wish Riley all the best and a big Roo Roo Roo from Astro and Zsa Zsa.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

As you probably know, Kay is my daughter and I'm the one who took Riley for his testing. Wanna hear something ironic? He's a bird dog who is very allergic to feathers.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sure your glad to have answers but it sounds like a tough batch of allergies, so I sympathize with you. Do you know if any of his litter mates have similar issues? Maybe you'll get lucky. When I was young I was deathly allergic to bees/wasps. When I was 24 I was out backpacking for a week and had somehow forgotten to pack my epipen. On day 3 we we're about 40 miles down trail and in the middle of nowhere and I got stung 17 times after placing my backpack on a ground nest. I started freaking out when I couldn't find my epipen cause I thought I was going to die. Surprisingly, I had minimal reactions to the stings and was able to continue the trip. Once home, we went to the doctors and I had allergen tests run and to my surprise, I am no longer allergic. Best of luck to you and Riley.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great to hear he is improving. Fingers crossed he continues to improve. 

After a long battle with allergies for my pup I know it is difficult.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure about his littermates, but I wouldn't be surprised. The vets that have seen him say he's a genetic nightmare. I honestly believe the breeder was overbreeding the female and father (3 litters a year I find out after the fact). He had bad hips, sick all the time, and severe allergies now. Some of his siblings have high profile owners, so if they have problems, that definitely won't be good advertisement for that breeder. BUT, he's looking better than he has in a long time and I hope he continues to improve. The dermatologist says the shots will be a lifelong committment.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Emily1970, Riley is so lucky to have a dedicated owner like you!! It's not only the large pile of money, it's also the dedication and commitment I'm referring to.  

Don't be too worried about giving the shots. I know that when I found out about my girlie having diabetes, the thought of giving her two injections every day for the rest of her life was mortifying. Learning to give a shot was the last thing I ever really wanted to do! I was so scared, really, that I would hurt her, she wouldn't tolerate it, etc.

The needles they make nowadays are so very thin, she didn't even feel it. Didn't even flinch! We both caught on in short order, and it just became a part of our daily routine. No big deal. So... I'll be thinking of you and Riley, and wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

I opened this thread with much fear, but am so happy you are headed toward a resolution!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just an update for everyone. The thing on Rileys ear was not cancer just a paploma (sp?) he will start medicine for that on Thursday I believe. He will be on Interfuron (sp?) Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Like Beachrate, so happy you are headed toward a resolution!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Emily and Kay - thank you for the update. It is wonderful to hear that Riley is doing well after all his trials and tribulations. As somebody else mentioned he is one very lucky Vizsla to have you both as owners, your commitment and love to Chuck and Riley has been second to none.

I would be very interested to know which plants outside he is allergic to. I am sure my boy is allergic to something in my garden but it is so minor that my vet doesn't think it is worth testing for.


----------

